# WiiWare #0725 - Sonic the Hedgehog 4: Episode 1 (USA)



## B-Blue (Oct 12, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4813^^


----------



## Lloyd14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice, Sonic the hedgehog was my first game ever


----------



## Rfire (Oct 12, 2010)

Freeze after ESRB screen. And I do have the latest IOS56 installed.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 12, 2010)

did not like, there are a few glitches in it and well sonic felt to slow


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2010)

what the fuck is wrong with the penguin bar it's still not available there?!


----------



## Bayliss79 (Oct 12, 2010)

im getting a black screen after pressing start


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm, resets to the wii menu when I try and run it, so long since I installed any Wiiware I can't remember what to try to fix it.  I've enabled region free channels in preloader.

EDIT: Ignore me, hadn't installed IOS56.  Working fine now.


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant see the NFO


----------



## xuliko (Oct 12, 2010)

mmm
Does the game AP?

Anybody does try to work with uloader?


----------



## Chanser (Oct 12, 2010)

Added NFO and filename.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

First impressions, graphically it looks great for a wiiware game, and I like the music.  It seems really 'zoomed in' though, I feel like I can't see much of what's going on around me.  Could they not make it zoom out when you start going fast (what game am I thinking of that does that?)  By the time I've seen an enemy or a wall I've usually already hit it. The physics is generally OK, but Sonic starts off really fucking slow from a standing start.  I guess I've probably played Sonic games 'wrong' since I was a kid, because I've never really gone for the breakneck non-stop haring through the level like a racing game without much of a clue as to what comes next and just hoping that the bumpers etc are in the right places (or that you've remembered enough of the level) to get yourself to the end.  I've usually preferred a more methodical and exploratory approach, which is a pain in this ass on this one because everytime you take your finger off right the game grinds to a halt and takes about 3 seconds to get going again.

EDIT: Part of the Casino Street music really sounds like the leekspin song.


----------



## P.S (Oct 12, 2010)

Just hate the speed. It's a sonic game, why make him slow?


----------



## Orta (Oct 12, 2010)

P.S said:
			
		

> Just hate the speed. It's a sonic game, why make him slow?



Speed is the reward for being good at the game. That's what Sonic is supposed to be, or at least was supposed to be until the Sonic Advance series started coming out.


----------



## blubbermarble (Oct 12, 2010)

do i need to use the cIOSXrev20b installer to download IOS56, and which one should i pick?


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

blubbermarble said:
			
		

> do i need to use the cIOSXrev20b installer to download IOS56, and which one should i pick?



I used this to install IOS56.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 12, 2010)

The game is really great. With every zone it gets better imo. It also very classic, which is a good thing.

But I always have more fun with Soinc-games when I play them again and know what is ahead so I`ll have fun with this for I while I believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nicely done SEGA/Dimps and Colours actually looks pretty good as well, which is really no wonder, since the game-mechanics where great in Day-Unleashed as well (drifting, sitestep, walljump - all great new mechanics)...


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

why is I called Episode 1 ?? is there coming a episode 2 ?? and after a few episodes the real came on disc ????


----------



## bossnygn (Oct 12, 2010)

how do you download this?


----------



## MegaV2 (Oct 12, 2010)

bossnygn said:
			
		

> how do you download this?



It's somewhere on the interwebz


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice!

I'm gonna get this when I come home from school?


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 12, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> why is I called Episode 1 ?? is there coming a episode 2 ?? and after a few episodes the real came on disc ????


They said Sonic4:EpI and EpII are like Sonic3 and S&K... Together those game form a bigger game with one big "storyline", but are still separate games. They never talked about a disk-release though...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 12, 2010)

Orta said:
			
		

> P.S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trouble is that the game carries no momentum, you drop dead in the air if you stop pushing forward.
Like if you hit a top speed using a booster, you can't carry it, you'll eventually drop down to regular running speed.

Honestly I just showed my friend the game on an emulator and we both agreed, physics look terrible.


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Oct 12, 2010)

I think this game is totally cool.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWBDCFxtePc


----------



## nigelwhittaker (Oct 12, 2010)

as a life long sonic fan, I'm very disappointed, to me this is just a high def rehash of the first 2 sonic games, they should have just called the first zone green hill zone, it looks amazing though i do admit, but only 4 zones? should have released on disk as a full game.


----------



## Romain29 (Oct 12, 2010)

Work perfectly on my wii Pal 4.2 Cios rev20


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

Installed the wad but it say's "this channel cannot be used" maybe because I installed the NTSC version on a PAL wii, Is there a way to fix this ??

EDIT: found a PAL version... downloading and testing right now


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

Either make the wad itself region free with something like regionfrii, or install preloader and enable region free channels.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Either make the wad itself region free with something like regionfrii, or install preloader and enable region free channels.



1. Regionfrii if for ISO's
2. My download over limit at MU  (NOT anymore)

so I'm going to install Preloader

EDIT: downloading a patch version. EDIT2: Doesn't work


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 12, 2010)

This sonic game ( as usual )  SUCKS.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

patch it with Freethewads.... gives a error while installing wad


----------



## monkat (Oct 12, 2010)

Honestly, I'm having fun. Is it an amazing Sonic throwback? No! It has boost pads for god's sake.

But I _*am*_ having fun. And that's what matters.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah yeah, even when I was typing that I was thinking "Is regionfrii the iso or wad one"?

The way I got it working on pal was unpatched wad installed with Wad Installed GUI 1.5, preloader with region free channels turned on, and IOS56 installed.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm stuck in the 2nd cave level where 4 torches are. You have to light them in a cartain way to make platforms appear, but I don't know how.

EDIT: Nevermind. Figured it out.

So far I like the game. Unlike the recent 2D-Sonic this even has platforming and not only "press-right-mechanics". But the somewhat delayed controls and physics are a really strange design choice...


----------



## P.S (Oct 12, 2010)

Its like 16 years since Sonic 3 on Genesis. 
The gameplay on the older games are so much better.
Disappointed.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 12, 2010)

nigelwhittaker said:
			
		

> as a life long sonic fan, I'm very disappointed, to me this is just a high def rehash of the first 2 sonic games, they should have just called the first zone green hill zone, it looks amazing though i do admit, but only 4 zones? should have released on disk as a full game.



i agree, just you wait till you get to the final boss, it's a complete copy and paste job from sonic 2, to the last pixel, this game has been rushed it seems and they can't get any new ideas anymore, such a waste, still it's not a bad game, it's just the fact they couldn't think of anything else to add to the game so they just put parts from sonic 1-3 in sonic 4 and called it a day, i wonder what the devs were thinking when they made this game.

*Yuji Naka* what would be a good idea for a new sonic 4 game?

*Hirokazu Yasuhara* oh i know! lets get all the best parts of sonic 1-3 and call it a day!

*Yuji Naka* great! that should work, sonic fans won't complain and we get our pay at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets get to work!


----------



## mopete27 (Oct 12, 2010)

i agree with everyone that feels as though sonic is heavy while first moving him. it's just not that good of a game IMO.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 12, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> nigelwhittaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yuji Naka had no involvement of the game.
Infact, he says that this fan made game is 256 times better than Sonic 4.
http://www.sonicretro.org/2010/10/monday-l...vening-edition/


----------



## banchan (Oct 12, 2010)

The game doesn't run on my Japanese Wii. 
Is it possible to make a region free file ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2010)

what the fuck was sega thinking with this? sonic sticking to everything or stopping in mid air is outright ludicrous!


----------



## whoomph (Oct 12, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Sonic starts off really fucking slow from a standing start.... everytime you take your finger off right the game grinds to a halt and takes about 3 seconds to get going again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People have been saying the physics are screwed for a while now. So the rumours are true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What I can't understand is how so many sonic fan games (made at no cost) can do what sega cannot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Look how nice these fan games look: [1] [2]


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2010)

this is a great big disappointment i knew sega would somehow find a way to fuck it up. i've already deleted it 4ever

the cycle is now conplete


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've always wanted to post this.

http://knowyourmeme.com/i/000/039/864/orig....png?1266107126


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 12, 2010)

i got this yesterday around 4pm when i got home from work beat it at about 5:15pm with all 7 emeralds loved every second of this game it put a big smile on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





also the sonic cycle doesnt work here this game is getting a lot of praise especially the second part cause there is no friends and reviewers aren't slamming the game.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 12, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> this is a great big disappointment i knew sega would somehow find a way to fuck it up. i've already deleted it 4ever
> 
> the cycle is now conplete


Oddly enough though, the Metacritic reviews have been good.
They're reviewing it not against the old ones, but simply on its own as a new one.
But I still think that as a game by itself, the physics just don't feel right at all.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

are they going to release a PAL version (cause patching it didn't work)?? I hope so. Quality look nice for a WiiWare game


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 12, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> are they going to release a PAL version (cause patching it didn't work)?? I hope so. Quality look nice for a WiiWare game


Expect it on Friday.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 12, 2010)

ok another question .... What IOS do I need to play this wiiware because the patch version didn't work for me, I get a error when I try to instal it ( I have 1 working Wiiware "pokemon rumble region free")


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 12, 2010)

my only complaint was it was way to easy had over 50 lives when i finished.

If you want to ensure you will be able to play it run a full update of all your system IOS using something like pimp my wii.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 12, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> my only complaint was it was way to easy had over 50 lives when i finished.


Casino Street 2 gives them to you endlessly, it's daft.
But they totally obsoleted the purpose of extra lives by giving you a retry button (even in the special stages) and by letting you play any of the 12 levels in ANY order.


----------



## Agnin (Oct 12, 2010)

Patched wad work very well with my 4.1 pal wii (use FreeTheWads and patch in Free Region).

For me the game had 2 big cons: repetitive music and really ugly physics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Without these cons that will be so great


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> the physics just don't feel right at all.


and that's enough to kill it for me

NEXT GAME


----------



## berlinka (Oct 12, 2010)

I started playing thinking this would suck balls. But it's actually very fun. Old school fun. Sega Megadrive fun! It's as always frustrating when you lose all of your hundreds of rings because of fucking touching one enemy, but it's very addictive to see what high score you can get. Plus the online leaderboards make it competitive enough and the fact that this is just episode 1 makes this a winner. 

I like the startup screen so much. It's cheesy and clumsy with a brand new 3D Sonic waving his finger at you. And off course the SEGA intro screen with the familiar "SE-GAAAH" is pure gold!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 12, 2010)

It still feels like the Rush games. Press one direction and jump every now and again.

Its a good enough game and a fuckload better than any of the 3D entries but still its just a rehash, hoping Episode 2 feels like a true sequel. Also I hope they make the next one harder, this is even easier than Sonic 2!


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok. I got it.

SONIC doesn't RUN, he walks fast.

Sonic games used to be fast...

The graphics are very cool, but I hated the "Target to atack" thing.

But it's worth, the game is very cool and nostalgic for me who used to play the sonic 2, 3 from the Genesis.

EDIT: Fuck my butt, the controls are very bad, if you're in the air and you release the button of the side that you are pressing, he'll stop and start to fall, where's the kinect force?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 12, 2010)

Not liking this rite now....


----------



## whoomph (Oct 12, 2010)

There's a few old interviews online where the company/devs/testers talk about concerns with the physics of the game. There's also a more recent interview which states that no improvements had been made (so suck our blue spikey balls) because it wasn't a big enough priority. 
After NSMB, I thought sega might've done a better job of keeping their mascot competitive...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 12, 2010)

Works with IOS249? Or just 56?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Works with IOS249? Or just 56?


It works with IOS249.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 12, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I played it the iPhone/iPod Touch version and found it to be very good. I wonder how this one'll hold up.


----------



## mightymage (Oct 13, 2010)

cool game alot easier than old games but the physics are wromg you stop dead if you jump and let go and forget about using the ball to get speed it dosent work


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 13, 2010)

The game is plain fun!
I like it. I don't see any problems with the physics or Sonic's speed. Sega really made a good game. I'm not that good at it, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well! A video of me completing Act 1 of Splash Hill Zone is below.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody getting the 002 Error when installing?


----------



## whoomph (Oct 13, 2010)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Anybody getting the 002 Error when installing?


You're  lucky. Do nothing and remember the good (sonic) times. This is the best course of action.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 13, 2010)

002 is fixed by installing ios 56 i believe. i updated 53, 55, 56, and 57...no more 002.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 13, 2010)

This game is a bit disappointing to me. It certainly tries hard to stay true to Sonic's roots, but it falls short in the most important areas.

Sonic accelerates slowly. It takes a long stretch of land to get Sonic up to optimal speed without the aid of a spring or speed pad. And once Sonic _is_ at his top speed, letting go of the control pad will send Sonic to a grinding halt, instead of slowly decelerating as one would expect, and prefer. The result is a physics system proves unsuitable for a platformer, as Sonic's slow pace causes him to struggle to make his way up slopes and loops even with the aid of his spin dash, or new homing attack.

Speaking of homing attack, I found I used it more than I expected. Ordinarily, I'd prefer Sonic to stick to his simple run, roll, and jump roots, but you'll come to find that moving Sonic is a much less frustrating (if not more cheapened) experience when he's homing from place to place than when he's running from place to place. It discourages me to say so, but I used the homing attack as much as I could in an effort to avoid Sonic's cumbersome physics. This severely disappoints me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all, I am heartbroken by this game's broken attempt at recapturing what we know and love about the Sonic franchise. It's a valiant effort, to be sure, but it falls short dramatically.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 13, 2010)

anyone here not pirate this?  curious cause I wanna know how many points this is to download.


----------



## banchan (Oct 13, 2010)

For PAL and JAP Wii users, use "ShowMiiWads 1.4" to make this game in Region Free.
Works perfectly on my Japanese Wii now


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 13, 2010)

I downloaded this and so far I love it! Only complaints I have, is that Sonic is a bit slow, and the game is too easy.


----------



## hotdogfire (Oct 13, 2010)

This game is OK not to bad not to good it
has nice piss me off levels like the old sonic games


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

banchan said:
			
		

> For PAL and JAP Wii users, use "ShowMiiWads 1.4" to make this game in Region Free.
> Works perfectly on my Japanese Wii now



I'm going to try it thnx


----------



## Gangboy (Oct 13, 2010)

hotdogfire said:
			
		

> This game is OK not to bad not to good it
> has nice piss me off levels like the old sonic games


Totally agree on the "piss me off" levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol, anyhow nice game to spend some time till the bigger releases come for the wii


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

How can I have a 002 error on a Wad ??? it says turn off the power get the disc out and read the manual.... uhh what disc ??  what to do :S


----------



## ConJ (Oct 13, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> banchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works perfectly on my 4.2E Wii.


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

doesn't work on oldest version wii


----------



## rizzod (Oct 13, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> doesn't work on oldest version wii



works fine on mine, launch wii.
4.0E Wanin
IOS53, 55, 56


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 13, 2010)

rizzod said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



installed all in rev 20 and p.s my wii is version 3.3E (wow old)


----------



## Amber Lamps (Oct 13, 2010)

if sega had as much money as nintendo, you'd see a much more refined product I guess.  I think this is worth checking out though anyway.  beats the hell out of pokemon though


----------



## sweenish (Oct 14, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Sonic accelerates slowly. It takes a long stretch of land to get Sonic up to optimal speed without the aid of a spring or speed pad. And once Sonic _is_ at his top speed, letting go of the control pad will send Sonic to a grinding halt, instead of slowly decelerating as one would expect, and prefer. The result is a physics system proves unsuitable for a platformer, as Sonic's slow pace causes him to struggle to make his way up slopes and loops even with the aid of his spin dash, or new homing attack.



he accelerates quite a bit faster than he did in the classic games.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 14, 2010)

The other day when it came out,I beat it and got all emeralds.Now i'm competeing in the leaderboards.I suck but my name on there is Mariosonic.And this game is awesome,btw.

The name suits it.


----------



## George Dawes (Oct 14, 2010)

Works fine on a PAL 3.2E console.  Running starfall with Region Free Channels.

No patching of the ROM done.

I quite like it, a lot better than the 3D sonic games.  The slowing down when letting go of the pad is annoying at times, but at others it adds a new dimension to the game.  My biggest problem is the difficulty level - there are barely any enemies (at least early on).  Not my favourite sonic game, but certainly not the worst and definitely worth a play through.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 14, 2010)

is there a date for episode 2?


----------



## marquesduarte (Oct 14, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> rizzod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its doesnt matter what version the wii have
mine is 3.1U and everything is working fine


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 14, 2010)

marquesduarte said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a PAL wii ?? 
----
I'm going to try IOS58 I read somewhere that it could work (and I'm going to try 55-56-53 again (no Rev20)


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 14, 2010)

P.S said:
			
		

> Its like 16 years since Sonic 3 on Genesis.
> The gameplay on the older games are so much better.
> Disappointed.
> 
> ...




I fired up sonic 2 on genisisplusgx......SO MUCH BETTER! sadly....


----------



## blubbermarble (Oct 14, 2010)

System menu patches are here to make this game work properly.


----------



## Vampant (Oct 15, 2010)

got it working now just had to update the wad manager i was using, its not a too bad game to be honest


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 15, 2010)

blubbermarble said:
			
		

> System menu patches are here to make this game work properly.



OMG it's working thanks


----------



## blubbermarble (Oct 21, 2010)

blubbermarble said:
			
		

> System menu patches are here to make this game work properly.



Sorry, link broken. Try the alternate download here.


----------



## tigrfire (Nov 7, 2010)

[deleted]


----------

